# Sweet Soft Chinese Savory Dumplings



## riverli (Sep 10, 2006)

this is sweet soft Chinese savory dumplings. i here that foreigners call it Sweet soup balls.i often eat it ,because it is easy to buy and to cook. it is made by glutinous rice and the nucleus is made by black sesame, red bean and peanut or others . it is sweet .now many color and make it more beautiful .just add more vegetable liquid. just see the beautiful pictures









till now seldom chinese do this dumpings ,because we can buy it easy and stock it in refrigeratory. in the before ,we often eat some white or black ones. this is traditional ones.






the recipe is in below post.


----------



## htc (Sep 10, 2006)

riverli, my mother makes something like this for Chinese New Years. She makes hers pink and fills it with a yellow bean paste and the syrup is sweet with a hint of ginger. All topped with sprinkle of seasame seeds.  Yummy stuff!


----------



## riverli (Sep 11, 2006)

yes these are Yummy dim suml.these are easy cook,easy stock,good taste food .i often eat them when i have no time to prepare food .i have buy many frozen in my refrigeratory.


    i think, foreign friend can all easy buy this in china supermarket. just say"i want to buy Sweet soup balls or yuan xiao(元宵)"then you can get .you may have one more food in the future.

    add more pleasure to foreign friends is one of my aim. lol


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2006)

Riverli, those are beautiful! They look like little eggs.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks ands sounds very delicious.


----------



## riverli (Sep 12, 2006)

yes it is beautiful and delicious ones. important ,it maybe one tasty ones many foreign friend didn't eat before.

    i will introduce about 10-20 kind selected dishes to friends. you all can get them and can just taste some.      lol


----------



## riverli (Sep 27, 2006)

Ingredients




2 cups glutinous rice flour, plus more for dusting1/2 cup boiling water 
the filling mixed these below
3 Tbsps. finely chopped roasted peanuts4tbsps sugar1/2 cup roasted sesame seedsInstructions




1. Make wrappers: Place glutinous rice flour in a bowl. Add boiling water, stirring with chopsticks or a fork, until dough is evenly moistened. Knead dough into large ball. Cover and let rest for 30 minutes. 2. Combine filling ingredients in a bowl; mix well. 3. Shape each dumpling: On a board lightly dusted with rice flour, knead dough until smooth. Roll dough into a cylinder; cut crosswise to make 14 pieces. Cover dough to prevent drying. With flour dusted hands, make a hole in center of apiece of dough; place about 1 tablespoon of filling in hole and pinch edges to seal and shape into balls. Cover while shaping remaining dumplings. 4. put the sweet soup balls into water heat the oven till the water boiling for about 2-3 minute and the ball floating ,then you can taste the ball.
       if you add some other ingredient into the  glutinous rice flour ,the balls will be colors.

     this is the ball recipel. have some cooked them?if you cook some ,remember to tell me how do you think them,               if you don't have time to do them ,you can buy them easily in chinese supermarket ,we call them 汤圆.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 27, 2006)

I've never seen anything like this. I guess I've been going to wrong restaurants.


----------



## riverli (Sep 27, 2006)

always meet the right place is a difficult things. so we meet more can make us know more ,there is no other easy ways. there is an old chinese adagene person will know more after he see more .


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 27, 2006)

What kind of filling do you use?


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 27, 2006)

htc said:
			
		

> riverli, my mother makes something like this for Chinese New Years. She makes hers pink and fills it with a yellow bean paste and the syrup is sweet with a hint of ginger. All topped with sprinkle of seasame seeds. Yummy stuff!


 hmmm those sound a lot like Longevity Peach buns, but the buns aren't in a syrup.  They _are _ delicious, though!


----------



## mish (Sep 27, 2006)

Just when I thought I knew every dumpling there was (& I love dumplings), this looks so different from anything I have tried.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## riverli (Sep 27, 2006)

i love this sesame,peanut and sugar kind. you can add more sugar.lol
3 Tbsps. finely chopped roasted peanuts 4tbsps sugar 1/2 cup roasted sesame seeds

only the more differents can more broaden our horizons.this is not the Longevity Peach buns,it is another dim sum.


----------



## mish (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful! Keep those recipes coming, riverli.


----------

